# Textdarstellung auf TFT Monitor



## ner (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich habe seit ein paar Tagen einen TFT Monitor der an sich ja nicht verkehrt ist,
bei dem ich es aber einfach nicht hinbekomme, eine vernünftige Textdarstellung zu erreichen.  
 Höchstmöglichste Auflösung eingestellt, aber ich habe das Gefühl, die Schrift ist nicht deutlich genug. Außerdem habe ich im Illustrator jetzt einen weißen pixeligen Rand beim Zeichnen.  
Das war noch nie da..................  
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?
Ich bekomm langsam eine Krise, denn ich weiß nicht, wie ich das beseitigen kann und das ganze rumprobieren hilft mir auch nicht weiter  

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Ner


----------



## Tobias K. (28. Dezember 2005)

moin


Dein weisser Punkt hört sich ganz nach nem Pixelfehler an.
Stell den Desktop mal auf nen schwarzen Hintergrund um dann siehst es.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## ner (28. Dezember 2005)

hmmmm.......

bis gerade eben habe ich nochgeglaubt, es läge am Monitor.
Hab jetzt aber mal eine ältere Zeichnung im Illu aufgemacht, dort habe ich das Problem nicht.......  
Weiß nicht woran es liegen soll, es ist auch kein einzelner Pixel,
es ist eher so, das die komplette Fläche ( z.b. Kreis auf Quadarat), also der ganze Kreis dann einen weißen Außenrand zeigt.

Sorry, wenn ich dann jetzt hier falsch gelandet bin.......

aber ich weiß es halt nicht...liegts an der Monitoreinstellung oder an was anderes?

mfg
Ner


----------



## loetmann (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

betreibst Du Deinen TFT mit der physikalischen Auflösung und per digitaler Schnittstelle? 

Alles andere kann o.g. Effekte produzieren. gerade wenn Du ihn per analogen VGA angeschlossen hast und die Graka die Pixel nicht 100% dekungsgleich ausgint.

Ein Gruß


----------



## AndreG (5. Januar 2006)

Bei der Schrift hilft es meist die ClearType Einstellung zu aktivieren.

Ist unter Desktop Eigenschaften-->Darstellung-->Effekte

Mfg Andre


----------



## gorim (6. Januar 2006)

Einen analog angesteuerten TFT muß man erst richtig justieren. Die guten haben dafür eine eigene Taste dafür. Die besten Ergebnisse habe ich gemacht, indem ich den Explorer mit möglichst viel Dateien maximal öffne und dann justiert habe. 

bis dann
gorim


----------

